# Hello from Greece



## Belial666 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a newbie writer (OK, writer wannabe) from Athens, Greece. My first love is Fantasy, my second love is applied physics and my hobbies include reading, writing, computer games and exploring new ways of making things then blowing said things up.
In fantasy reading and writing I like vampires, demons, Tolkien, Robert Jordan, Jim Butcher and Bram Stoker. I read Laurel Hamilton but I didn't like her-too many emotional (and not so emotional) plotslayers.


----------



## alanmt (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi!   and welcome!


----------



## Industrial (Jul 22, 2008)

hey my first love is ----- and my second love is -----; my hobbies include tripping on --- and ---. My favorite reads are lovecraft, Hemingway, Burgess, and Orwell.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## terrib (Jul 22, 2008)

Industrial, I don't think that's an appropriate way to welcome a new member...good grief!


----------



## Industrial (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHA my bad...PLEASE DONT REPORT ME! I ALLREADY HAVE ONE WARNING IM SORRY!! 

Censorship is a bitch, even on a internet forum it still never ceases to stop.


----------



## terrib (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm won't but be careful from now on.....oh and welcome 666.


----------



## Sam (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, Bella. Should I be worrying about the 666 thing - my username and all? 

Sam.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to WF, Belial.  Glad to have you with us.


----------



## JHB (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, 666.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey there 666 and welcome.


----------



## Belial666 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, no worries Industrial. Things like ----- and ----- can and do reduce people to worthlessness and give my namesake power. (Belial -> Beli yo'il = without worth)

@Sam Winchester;
Nah, you shouldn't worry much. I don't have a problem with hunters. My novel's main character might have-she was captured and experimented upon when they couldn't kill her-but you can handle her, right?


----------



## Industrial (Jul 23, 2008)

im just joking i really don't give a fuck if he reports me or not, apparently my sarcasm did not translate well.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 27, 2008)

Konnichiwa Belial-san. Welcome to the forum.


----------

